# Demande de rupture de contrat



## Itali (5 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir à tous 
J' ai une petite question quand l'assistance  maternelle demande une rupture de contrat anticipé doit je paye le reste du a la fin de son contrat ?
Ensuite 2 eme question qu'on lui amène pas l'enfant une semaine pour faire l'intégration d'un autre enfant et elle en droit de me demande de paye cet semaine ?
Ou est que je me suis fait un peu mettre à l'envers


----------



## Sandrine2572 (6 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Quel contrat avez vous avec votre assistante maternelle ? CDD ? CDI ? 
Si je comprend  bien votre assistante maternelle vous a demandé de ne pas lui confier votre enfant pendant 1 semaine pour pouvoir faire l adaptation d un autre enfant ...  L absence de votre enfant est du à la demande de votre AM donc oui vous auriez dû déduire cette semaine de son salaire


----------



## nounoucat1 (6 Septembre 2022)

Comme c'est étrange .je n'ai jamais entendu une assmat qui demande une rupture anticipée du contrat. Ça ressemble à une démission tout de même. Et sûr la semaine d'absence de votre enfant pour faire l'adaptation d'un autre est du fait de l'assmat a soustraire du salaire . Elle toucherait 2 salaires elle vous l'a fait à l'envers assurément. Vivement que les pros comptables passent la??! 
Ne vous laissez pas faire! Bonne journée


----------



## liline17 (6 Septembre 2022)

je dirai aussi que le PE peut demander en compensation à son AM qu'elle lui paye sa semaine, c'est la pénalité quand l'AM ne veut pas effectuer son préavis.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (6 Septembre 2022)

Liline encore faut il que cela soit spécifier noir sur blanc 

Faudrait que la prostate nous donne plus de détail . Y a t il eu une lettre de préavis ...


----------



## Griselda (6 Septembre 2022)

En effet tout ça me parait bien curieux mais il faudrait sans doute plus de detail sur le contrat.


----------



## liline17 (6 Septembre 2022)

tout à fait Sandrine, pour réclamer une pénalité, il faut pouvoir prouver que c'est l'AM qui ne veut pas faire son préavis, et comme souvent, nous passons par l'oral, ça peut être compliqué.


----------



## nounoucat1 (6 Septembre 2022)

Hihihi Sandrine je pense que ton correcteur t'a joue un tour la prostate ne dit rien??? 🤣  🤣


----------



## Sandrine2572 (6 Septembre 2022)

Mdrrrr nounoucat1 effectivement mon correcteur fait son coquin ce matin 🤣🤣🤣 j avais même pas vue 🤣🤣


----------



## liline17 (6 Septembre 2022)

et j'ai lu trop vite, et pas remarqué


----------



## Chouchou301 (7 Septembre 2022)

@Sandrine2572  merci pour ce fou rire dès le matin...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (7 Septembre 2022)

Oh mais de rien 🤣🤣   satané correcteur sa aurait pu être pire 🤣🤣


----------

